# Dear Petco...I didn't order a betta!



## Betta Fate (Mar 27, 2018)

Before March 16th I owned 2 dogs, 0 fish, and 1 75 gal scheduled for frogs. I have always wanted dart frogs. 11 days later....
10 gal with 1 male betta, 
10 gal with 1 female betta. 
I was buying dog food at Walmart and rounded the wrong corner.... I know better than to look at fish at this store..it makes me sad. Male betta sitting off to the side in a half-full cup certainly headed for the trash?...no color and sad. I left with a 10 gal set up and Finnegan the now devastatingly gorgeous crowntail betta. Happy St. Patricks Day to me. 
The female betta was delivered to me by Petco four days ago....by accident!!! I ordered food and they sent a live fish in 38-degree weather! I just kept saying "are you kidding me!?!?! to no one in the room. I thought maybe the box just said "live tropical fish" She is tiny, alive, and a crowntail as well. She doesn't have a name yet. I am open to suggestions. The only thing that I can think of is that the box was so huge the air and packing insulated her and kept her warm enough. It was a costly mistake on their part, as I did not pay 2nd day air shipping rates... I hope this doesn't happen often.
Everyone in the fish hobby knows by now, if you are still reading this... the 75 gal will now house fish. I am hooked. Pun intended.
It did occur to me halfway home (I live an hour away) that maybe they were just doing water changes and got sidetracked...or maybe they were going to medicate this fish. I don't know what their policies are but I didn't notice anyone around or any equipment out for water changes, I had bought beneficial bacteria, a heater, and filter etc. 
I plan to heavily plant the 75 gallon and cycle it properly....then....maybe I will buy fish on purpose.
The bettas will need tank mates at some point. I am going to give them a good 40 or more days to adjust.


----------



## irishnugget (Mar 27, 2018)

You sound like you will take very good care of them, I am happy to hear. Also, they don't "need" tank mates. And you should know, bettas have personalities. Some bettas do just fine with maties and yet others do not. One of my males, Diva, is one of those that will not tolerate any rivalry to his beauty. If there is even a hint of another beauty in his vicinity he will not tolerate it! Hence his name. I have another male that is quite the opposite. He is perfectly fine sharing the limelight with other beautiful creatures including shrimp. Ninja is his name. So be very careful and watchful. Have a backup plan! A nice tank for any possible evictees lol *i don't think that is a word, but wth, i just used it!*


----------



## Betta Fate (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you. Hahaha well, he is a beauty for sure (male blue bodied yellow finned crowntail)! I guess I will just have to get him some ugly tank mates so he doesn't feel threatened LOL Yes, I think the female betta tank would be a good backup? She is small and very calm.
I don't think Finnegan will like tank mates...he flares at almost anything new around his tank. He hates the LED light switch if I leave it hanging down. He likes to look at the small female in the tank next to him. They follow each other.. it will be interesting to see how it works out. I appreciate your input for sure!


----------

